# Compact Fluorescent Grow Light System



## dontknowmuch (Nov 19, 2006)

http://www.insidesun.com/index.php?action=item&id=671&prevaction=category&previd=17&prevstart=0I was wondering if anyone has had decent results for flowering with one of these setups...


----------



## Elephant Man (Nov 19, 2006)

As far as flourescents, 7800 lumens is not that great for 125 watts.  2 four foot 2 bulb shoplight fixtures will draw 160 watts and put out over 12k lumens.  I like the fixture, just not sure on that bulb.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Nov 19, 2006)

You'd do a lot better if you use a HPS for flowering. The flos work great for vegetative growth, but they don't do very well as a primary flowering light.

Remember, 3,000 lumens minimum per/sq ft. of plant canopy. 6,000 is preferable for maximum results.


----------



## dontknowmuch (Nov 27, 2006)

ok how about this one. I think I like the idea of the enclosed ballast, wish they said what it weighs

http://www.sunlightsupply.com/product.cfm?sid=288037E3E0815D5534D625D4DF464A90&p=338&cs=products%2Ecfm%3Fsid%3D288037E3E0815D5534D625D4DF464A90%26c%3D24%26kys%3D%26pgi%3D1


----------



## Stoney Bud (Nov 27, 2006)

dontknowmuch said:
			
		

> ok how about this one. I think I like the idea of the enclosed ballast, wish they said what it weighs


Now you're talking!

However, the drawback to an enclosed ballast is that the thing will act like a space heater and make your grow area hard to keep cool. I would strongly suggest a remote ballast.

Keep it going. You're getting there.


----------

